# coaxial cable/Saorview and TV channels



## suicra05 (29 Sep 2011)

I live in Dublin and have the basic TV channels from UPC (originally cablelink, rte relays) using a coaxial cable. I have the cable installed throughout the house both upstairs and downstairs so I can receive the channels in bedrooms as well as downstairs in Lounge area. When saorview becomes operational late next year, will I lose all my TV channels. Will I have to upgrade to a different package/company?


----------



## TarfHead (29 Sep 2011)

suicra05 said:


> When saorview becomes operational late next year, will I lose all my TV channels.


 
No

If you receive your channels by cable, you're OK. If you receive your channels by an aerial, you'll lose them.


----------



## SparkRite (29 Sep 2011)

TarfHead said:


> No
> 
> If you receive your channels by cable, you're OK. If you receive your channels by an aerial, you'll lose them.



OP has stated that he has UPC as his supplier.

OP you will need a set top box (supplied by UPC) at each point to continue service as before, or else move the suplied STB with you to view wherever you want.


----------



## Conshine (29 Sep 2011)

suicra05 said:


> When saorview becomes operational late next year, will I lose all my TV channels.


 
Its operational now isnt it??


----------



## SparkRite (29 Sep 2011)

Conshine said:


> Its operational now isnt it??



Indeed it is, but I reckon what the OP is concerned about is the analogue turn off and not the "launch" of Saorview which in reality will have no effect on cable customers.


----------



## TarfHead (30 Sep 2011)

SparkRite said:


> OP has stated that he has UPC as his supplier.
> 
> OP you will need a set top box (supplied by UPC) at each point to continue service as before, or else move the suplied STB with you to view wherever you want.


 
If OP has '_the basic TV channels from UPC_', I assume there is no set-top box involved, just a co-axial cable going direct into the TV. For this set-up, my understanding is that the switch-off of analog will have no effect.


----------



## SparkRite (30 Sep 2011)

TarfHead said:


> If OP has '_the basic TV channels from UPC_', I assume there is no set-top box involved, just a co-axial cable going direct into the TV. For this set-up, my understanding is that the switch-off of analog will have no effect.



Yes that is the set up I am also assuming that the OP has and as such is now receiving his channels via an analogue signal.
This is due to stop being relayed by UPC late next year and ALL signals will be digital thus necessitating the use of a set top box, from UPC, as ALL channels will also be encrypted.


----------



## TarfHead (3 Oct 2011)

SparkRite said:


> This is due to stop being relayed by UPC late next year and ALL signals will be digital thus necessitating the use of a set top box, from UPC, as ALL channels will also be encrypted.


 
I believe this to be mistaken, based on that's on the UPC website



			
				UPC said:
			
		

> If you currently receive your analogue TV service from UPC this service will continue to be available in its current format after the national analogue switch off takes place. You will not need to make any changes to your service or purchase any additional equipment.


----------



## SparkRite (3 Oct 2011)

TarfHead said:


> I believe this to be mistaken, based on that's on the UPC website



I think you're right TarfHead, thanks for pointing this out.

I wonder for how long they will continue to relay analogue signals on their network?


----------



## Complainer (3 Nov 2011)

SparkRite said:


> I think you're right TarfHead, thanks for pointing this out.
> 
> I wonder for how long they will continue to relay analogue signals on their network?



The UPC website mentions "RTE ONE, RTE TWO, TV3 and TG4" but doesn't explicitly mention other channels currently available on analogue - BBC, C4, Sky etc. Will these continue to be available when Saorview comes on stream?


----------



## SparkRite (4 Nov 2011)

Complainer said:


> The UPC website mentions "RTE ONE, RTE TWO, TV3 and TG4" but doesn't explicitly mention other channels currently available on analogue - BBC, C4, Sky etc. Will these continue to be available when Saorview comes on stream?



I would take the following, from UPC site, to mean that ALL channels will continue as is........

_"If  you currently receive your analogue TV service from UPC this service  will continue to be available in its current format after the national  analogue switch off takes place. You will not need to make any changes  to your service or purchase any additional equipment."_


----------



## AlbacoreA (4 Nov 2011)

Saorview changeover doesn't effect UPC or Sky customers at all. 

I only effects people NOT on Sky or UPC.


----------



## pudds (4 Nov 2011)

AlbacoreA said:


> Saorview changeover doesn't effect UPC or Sky customers at all.
> 
> I only effects people NOT on Sky or UPC.


 
I think their teasing out how long this will continue especially after the digital switch over both here and in Northern Ireland in October 2012.


----------



## AlbacoreA (4 Nov 2011)

You're going to have explain that. 

How long what will continue?


----------



## SparkRite (4 Nov 2011)

AlbacoreA said:


> You're going to have explain that.
> 
> How long what will continue?



I would assume he means how long UPC will continue to transmit both analogue and digital signals after the terrestrial analogue swith off due late (Oct.) next year.


----------



## AlbacoreA (4 Nov 2011)

Saorview switch doesn't effect that either.  UPC can decide that at any time. So I still don't get pudds meaning.


----------



## Leo (4 Nov 2011)

AlbacoreA said:


> Saorview switch doesn't effect that either. UPC can decide that at any time. So I still don't get pudds meaning.


 
UPC currently transmit both an analogue and a digital signal along their cables. The question is, for how long will they continue to broadcast an analogue signal (which they will have to convert from digital).

Eliminating the analogue signal will allow them provide more digital content and ensure all content is encrypted, allowing only paying customers receive the service.


----------



## Complainer (4 Nov 2011)

Leo said:


> UPC currently transmit both an analogue and a digital signal along their cables. The question is, for how long will they continue to broadcast an analogue signal (which they will have to convert from digital).


This is indeed the question. It is a big issue for households with the analogue signal split out to multiple rooms, but not paying for multi-room boxes.


----------



## SparkRite (4 Nov 2011)

Complainer said:


> This is indeed the question. It is a big issue for households with the analogue signal split out to multiple rooms, but not paying for multi-room boxes.



Yes indeed, that will be a pain for a lot of customers I reckon.


----------



## AlbacoreA (4 Nov 2011)

Complainer said:


> This is indeed the question. It is a big issue for households with the analogue signal split out to multiple rooms, but not paying for multi-room boxes.



Often UPC don't turn off those connections when people move. So new tenants get it free.

Its still got nothing to do with Saorview. You're just going to confuse people talking about it in a thread about Saorview.


----------



## SparkRite (4 Nov 2011)

AlbacoreA said:


> Often UPC don't turn off those connections when people move. So new tenants get it free.
> 
> Its still got nothing to do with Saorview. You're just going to confuse people talking about it in a thread about Saorview.



The thread is still VERY relevant to the OP's original question, as he receives his service from UPC.........

"_suicra05 _
_ *I live in Dublin and have the basic TV channels from UPC *(originally  cablelink, rte relays) using a coaxial cable. I have the cable installed  throughout the house both upstairs and downstairs so I can receive the  channels in bedrooms as well as downstairs in Lounge area. *When saorview  becomes operational late next year, will I lose all my TV channels.  Will I have to upgrade to a different package/company*?_"


----------



## AlbacoreA (4 Nov 2011)

If its relevant, it will effect his service. Will it yes or no? The answer is simply no. You gave him incorrect info at the start. 



SparkRite said:


> OP has stated that he has UPC as his supplier.
> 
> OP you will need a set top box (supplied by UPC) at each point to continue service as before, or else move the suplied STB with you to view wherever you want.



Thats not correct. Hes needs to do nothing. Saorview has no effect on UPC. Thus, the difference between UPC analogue and Digital services a different issue entirely.  With respect, that you got it mixed up suggests it is confusing to mix those issue up as related. Thats why I say

Sky & ALL UPC customers are unaffected by Saorview. It actually is as simple as that.


----------



## AlbacoreA (4 Nov 2011)

Or to put it another way...

Saoirview Digital Terrestrial Television (DTT) for Ireland
Freeview  Digital Terrestrial Television (DTT) for UK
Freesat is free satellite 
Sky is pay for satellite 
UPC is digital & analogue pay for Cable TV

They are different physical systems which might better illustrate why one doesn't effect the other, and why you need different hardware to recieve each. TBH it is very confusing. So I hope I'm right this time!


----------



## SparkRite (4 Nov 2011)

AlbacoreA said:


> If its relevant, it will effect his service. *Will it yes or no? The answer is simply no*. You gave him incorrect info at the start.
> 
> With respect, that you got it mixed up suggests it is confusing to mix those issue up as related. Thats why I say
> 
> Sky & ALL UPC customers are unaffected by Saorview. It actually is as simple as that.



Thank you for pointing out that I gave incorrect info, This was pointed out to me earlier and I thanked Tarfhead in post #9, but let me extend my gratitude to you as well.

"Let he who is without sin.........." springs to mind.

Also with respect, I did not get mixed up, as you state, but *mistakenly* thought UPC were ceasing their analogue signal. 

But thanks to AAM and *discussing* subjects and not giving short/simple/to the point answers (as some posters appear to be advocating) I now stand corrected and better informed.
Surely that courtesy should be extended to all posters.


----------



## AlbacoreA (4 Nov 2011)

I'm not pointing out that you made a mistake, but that is easy to make a "mistake" if you  discuss unrelated issues of similar terminology together. 

For example Pudds, mixing  "digital switch over" in reply to my comment about Sky and UPC. Thats just confusing. The Saorview "digital switch over"  has nothing to do with either Sky or Digital. UPC's non analogue service has nothing to do with the Irish Analogue Terrestrial service/signal.


----------



## SparkRite (4 Nov 2011)

AlbacoreA said:


> I'm not pointing out that you made a mistake, but that is easy to make a "mistake" if you  discuss *unrelated* issues of similar terminology together.
> 
> For example Pudds, mixing  "digital switch over" ...........*Removed for the sake of clarity*



But that's my point, they are not *unrelated*, as in the OP's post he specifically mentions Saorview and UPC.

At this stage we now know that, at the time, of the intended, "Digital switch over" the OP will/should (as we all know UPC often move the goalposts) not be affected and has been informed of same. 
However the thread is now discussing how long this may last ie. How long will UPC transmit both signals and the effect on users if/when the *UPC *analogue signal ceases.


----------



## AlbacoreA (4 Nov 2011)

That he mentions them together doesn't make them related. I'd suggest a discussion on UPC analogue warrants a new topic. Otherwise people will make mistakes and mix them up. As has happened already by a few people in this thread thus far. 

UPC won't be in a hurry to turn if off, as it will make a lot of people jump to sky, which is better, or free services which are cheaper. People only stick with UPC because its a cheaper compromise than sky and its simpler than the free services. Remove both and there's little reason to stay with UPC.


----------



## AlbacoreA (4 Nov 2011)

Er...



> ...Removed for the sake of clarity...





SparkRite said:


> ... not giving short/simple/to the point answers (as some posters appear to be advocating)...


----------



## SparkRite (4 Nov 2011)

AlbacoreA said:


> That he mentions them together doesn't make them related.




Dear, Oh dear, Oh dear.......pedantic or what?

They are "_*related*_", in so far as the OP mentioned them in his question!!

How else was his question to be answered if Saorview and UPC were not mentioned/discussed in answering posts??


----------



## Leo (4 Nov 2011)

AlbacoreA said:


> I'm not pointing out that you made a mistake


 
Then why post the following? 



AlbacoreA said:


> You gave him incorrect info at the start.
> ...
> Thats not correct.


 

Back on topic, we've clarified that the OP will not immediately lose service when the analogue switch off happens next year. However, how long the service they receive will continue to exist is very relevant. The analogue service is already more expensive than the digital one which carries more channels. (Unless you factor in multi-room setups)

They will not support this service for ever, and are encouraging customers to switch to the digital service.


----------



## pudds (4 Nov 2011)

suicra05 said:


> I live in Dublin and have the basic TV channels from *UPC* (originally cablelink, rte relays) using a coaxial cable. I have the cable installed throughout the house both upstairs and downstairs so I can receive the channels in bedrooms as well as downstairs in Lounge area. When *saorview becomes operational late next year*, will I lose all my TV channels. Will I have to upgrade to a different package/company?



Without going over it all over again the OP's post in itself invited all the related issues that have been discussed in this thread imho.

That may not have been the OP's intention but that is the result.


----------



## AlbacoreA (4 Nov 2011)

Leo said:


> Then why post the following?....



I didn't, that's misleading selective quoting.  I actually posted...



AlbacoreA said:


> ...Thats not correct. ...With respect, that you got it mixed up suggests it is confusing to mix those issue up as related....


----------



## AlbacoreA (4 Nov 2011)

Leo said:


> ...we've clarified that the OP will not immediately lose service when the analogue switch off happens next year. However, how long the service they receive will continue to exist is very relevant. The analogue service is already more expensive than the digital one which carries more channels. (Unless you factor in multi-room setups)
> 
> They will not support this service for ever, and are encouraging customers to switch to the digital service.



Another issue, if you are only paying for the digital service I'm not sure how well they respond to request to fix  analogue signal issues. The digital signal isn't as fussy about the quality of the signal. Personally I have a couple Sony analogue hard disk recorders which are almost useless without an analogue signal, so if they dropped analogue it would obsolete them. 

My experience is that current analogue signal on UPC is simply the digital channel retransmitted as digital errors like pixelation and break up are often seen on the analogue signal. 

At some-point its inevitable they'll take the hit of people leaving and cut the analogue completely. That said they are using analogue in their marketing at the moment, to retain customers.


----------



## Complainer (4 Nov 2011)

OK, so the real important question is - how long will UPC continue to provide the analogue signal along with digital at no extra charge? And for bonus points, will the UK switchover to digital have any impact on this?


----------



## michaelm (4 Nov 2011)

AlbacoreA said:


> Often UPC don't turn off those connections when people move. So new tenants get it free.


I have said free channels.





Complainer said:


> OK, so the real important question is - how long will UPC continue to provide the analogue signal along with digital at no extra charge? And for bonus points, will the UK switchover to digital have any impact on this?


This is an interesting question.  I doubt it costs them much to run but they may lose customers if the pull the analogue plug.  It makes little difference to me but the kids would probably miss nick.  Chorus were a terrible company and I don't rate UPC either.


----------



## AlbacoreA (5 Nov 2011)

Complainer said:


> OK, so the real important question is - how long will UPC continue to provide the analogue signal along with digital at no extra charge? And for bonus points, will the UK switchover to digital have any impact on this?



lol nice touch at the end.  

Well the Irish turn off isn't till the end of 2012, so it won't be till after that.

I think the analogue signal isn't as good on UPC as it used to be. Perhaps thats a ploy to encourage people off it.


----------

